# Milling Cherry Logs



## sprucegum (Apr 30, 2015)

My son hooked me up with a few cherry logs, they are not big or great quality but I am getting quite a few select and better boards and of course a bunch of # 2 common as well as a few pallet grade. I expect to end up with 1000-1200 board feet. I am sticking it as I saw but when it is all done I will sort it by quality and stick it in new piles. Made 4/4 & 5/4 so far and will make some 8/4 tomorrow. I also sawed a couple of really low grade logs into turning squares. The logs in the background are all firewood logs unless the find their way on my mill before he gets the firewood processor going .

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 30, 2015)

Where is the I am envious icon.... Wow Dave, that is so cool!! Nice cherry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cherry on top!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

WOW, WoW, wow.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't help but be impressed with your operation! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (May 1, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> I can't help but be impressed with your operation! Chuck


My overly ambitious son processes around 100 cords of firewood annually and does logging in the winter when his landscape business is slow. The cherry logs are some that would not have brought much more than pulpwood price due to defects and small size, however careful sawing can yield some pretty decent boards. So I can't take credit for the big log piles, just my cheap little mill and baby tractor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that mill at all and it has produced a fine stack of lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing wrong with that mill at all and it has produced a fine stack of lumber.


Only real thing wrong is it works the hell out of me, but I guess it is easier than a CSM


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Only real thing wrong is it works the hell out of me, but I guess it is easier than a CSM


I agree on the chainsaw mill statement, Mine works the hell out of me, but it also produces some nice stacks of lumber. If I had the place to store a band mill I would have one, it would work me a little less hard, lol.


----------



## sprucegum (May 4, 2015)

I would think one of the really small manual ground mills would be a good addition to a CSM. You could break down the logs into manageable sizes with the CSM then finish them on the band mill. Some of them are small enough for two men to load in a pickup.


----------



## El Guapo (May 28, 2015)

I love making cutting boards out of cherry with live edge on both sides... Love me that cherry!! Great stack you've got going there, Spruce!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (May 28, 2015)

Nice boards, Dave. I think unless you are trying to saw bunches and bunches of wood there's no need to spend all that money for a mill.
I had an HFE-21 from Hud-son and loved it, plus it paid for itself a few times before I sold it to get a bigger mill.
As for your tractor, I be plenty happy having something that nice for darned sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 29, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I love making cutting boards out of cherry with live edge on both sides... Love me that cherry!! Great stack you've got going there, Spruce!


Sorry about that man, I edged them all pretty clean. Got 3 more to do at another location later this summer, will keep you in mind.


----------



## sprucegum (May 29, 2015)

justallan said:


> Nice boards, Dave. I think unless you are trying to saw bunches and bunches of wood there's no need to spend all that money for a mill.
> I had an HFE-21 from Hud-son and loved it, plus it paid for itself a few times before I sold it to get a bigger mill.
> As for your tractor, I be plenty happy having something that nice for darned sure.


I'm pretty happy with the 236. I am a whole lot happier now that I built a trailer for it with 6 jacks on it. On a reasonably flat site I can be sawing in less than 1/2 hour so I don't mind moving it around the property to saw one or two in a place. The less distance you have to move logs before they are milled the less dirt they have on them. With 23 hp and a 36" capacity the 236 will handle almost anything I will ever want to saw but being all manual it is pretty slow working alone. I sawed a few for a friend last summer and he helped I think having a good helper more than doubles the production.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 29, 2015)

Here is most of my cherry stash, not bragging or anything. Ok I'm bragging (just a little)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2015)

I

Have

Cherry

Envy!


Nice haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 29, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I
> 
> Have
> 
> ...


got quite a bunch of peppermill blanks drying also

Reactions: Like 1


----------

